# I encrypted 'My Document' folder w/ AXCrypt 1.6.3, but now cannot decrypt the folder.



## Helpneed (Nov 6, 2005)

Would you please help me decrypt the folder if you would so kind to me?

Operating System: Windows XP Home (OS: WinXP Home)

I encrypted the entire 'My Document' folder w/ AXCrypt 1.6.3 at once on WinXP Home PC two hours ago, and am trying to decrypt the file, BUT

Problem:
57 files in the folder has been decrypted by the AXCrypt, but the AxCrypt has stopped the decryption suddenly at 58th file, opened 'Enter passphrase' menu, and now asks to enter a 'Passphrase', a password to decrypt the file, on 'Enter passphrase' bar of the menu again.

When I enter the passphrase on the bar and click 'OK' button of the menu, 'Invalid passphrase! Please re-enter' menu is displayed by the AXCrypt, and the AxCrypt does not decrypt the file...:sigh: 

Also when I try to decrypt 59th or any other file/folder of the 'My Document' folder, assuming that the 58th file has been corrupted/undecryptable by something for some reason, again, the 'Invalid passphrase! Please re-enter' menu is displayed by the AXCrypt, and the AxCrypt does not decrypt the 59th or those other files/folders.:sigh: 

I visited www.axantum.com, website of Axantum Software AB (creator of the AxCrypt) an hour and 30 minutes ago, and read entire 'Frequently Asked Questions' at www.axantum.com/AxCrypt/faq.html, webpage of the website, for 30 minutes until an hour ago, to find a solution for the problem, but could not find the solution at the webpage during the 30 minutes.

I also searched contact means (i.e. contact form/e-mail address...etc) of the Axantum at the website for 10 minutes until 50 minutes ago, to write them the problem and receive the solution, but could not find the means at the website during the 10 minutes.

I desperately would like to decrypt 'My Document's files/folders that are still encrypted by the AxCrypt, and would like you to help me to decrypt those encrypted files/folders.

Thank you for your time and help that is/will be expended and provided for me and the decryption!

Process of the encryption:
1. Right clicked 'My Document' folder on the PC.
-->
2. Right click menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by+on the PC.
-->
3. Clicked 'AxCrypt' on the menu+PC.
-->
4. Another right click menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by+on the PC.
-->
5. Clicked 'Encrypt' on the menu+PC.
-->
6. 'Enter passphrase' menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by the Axcrypt on the PC.
-->
7. Typed a password on 'Enter passphrase' and 'Verify passphrase' bars of the menu+PC.
-->
8. Clicked 'OK' button on the menu+PC.
-->
9. The AxCrypt began encrypting the 'My Document folder within a second after and clicking on the PC.
-->
10. The AxCrypt encrypted the folder 5 minutes after the beginning on the PC.


Process of the decryption:
1. Right clicked 'My Document' folder on the PC.
-->
2. Right click menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by+on the PC.
-->
3. Clicked 'AxCrypt' on the menu+PC.
-->
4. Another right click menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by+on the PC.
-->
5. Clicked 'Decrypt' on the menu+PC.
-->
6. 'Enter passphrase' menu was displayed within a second after the clicking by the Axcrypt on the PC.
-->
7. Typed a password on 'Enter passphrase' bar of the menu on the PC.
-->
8. Clicked 'OK' button on the menu+PC.
-->
9. The AxCrypt began decrypting the 'My Document folder within a second after and clicking on the PC.
-->
10. The AxCrypt stopped the decryption suddenly at the 58th file 3 minutes after the beginning on the PC.
-->
11. The menu was displayed within a second after the stopping by the Axcrypt on the PC.
-->
12. Typed the password on the bar of the menu on the PC.
-->
13. 'Invalid passphrase! Please re-enter' menu was displayed within a second after the typing by the Axcrypt on the PC.
-->
14. Typed the password on 'Invalid passphrase! Please re-enter' bar of the menu on the PC.
-->
15. The step 13 and 14 repeat...


----------

